# White balance outside



## kenanmt (Oct 25, 2012)

When taking pictures outside, do you recommend getting a white balance off a card or using the preset? If taking pictures in different lighting conditions - full sun, full shade, dappled shade - should I get a white balance for every situation?  

I have been trying to shoot manual to hone my skills and am trying to correct all my mistakes I have had the pleasure of discovering.  I know some will say shoot in RAW and it won't matter but I don't have photoshop yet to process that.  I use photo.net and could not get it to process RAW files, so I rely on jpeg's.

I have been using a Canon t3, but will be getting a t3i soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2012)

Canon supplies DPP with its cameras which will allow you shoot and process raw files. Short answer to your question is a grey card for every situation is the most accurate way to go, but your camera presets are fairly varied and you should be able to select one that matches most lighting scenarios


----------



## JaronRH (Oct 25, 2012)

If I need to get the WB perfect, I will use a gray card.  However, since I always shoot RAW, 99% of the time I just shoot in auto WB mode then change it when processing the RAW file.  Otherwise, you would have to use a grey card before every shot and, even then, you could mess up your WB (I've had many outdoor shoots where the clouds were moving so fast that it was as if the sun was playing high-speed peek-a-boo with me!).


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2012)

You only need to use a gray card in 1 shot for each lighting situation.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 25, 2012)

KmH said:


> You only need to use a gray card in 1 shot for each lighting situation.



Not trying to hijack thread but what do you think Keith of just a gray card versus the target with black/grey/white?

I really need to get white balance issues figured out.  I do shoot in RAW so I can adjust in post but I find it hard to be consistent.  Plus I'd rather get it right in camera.

Thanks,


----------



## MH_91 (Oct 25, 2012)

Why not challenge your self and go with Kelvin white balance (the K icon in your camera). Kelvin white balance is basically you will indicate what's the colour temperature for the area you are at.  I honestly prefer to go manual all the way. So i can adjust everything that i want, same thing applies for flashes. 
How dose that help me? it saves me LOTS of time in my work flow, i do less editing, because i deliver the colours that i want from the camera it self! though, am still at a point that i need to use RAW format. 

Give it a shoot, it will be hard at the beginning. But believe me once you ace it. You will never relay on Auto white balance, or those white balance gadgets.


----------



## paigew (Oct 25, 2012)

MH_91 said:


> Why not challenge your self and go with Kelvin white balance (the K icon in your camera). Kelvin white balance is basically you will indicate what's the colour temperature for the area you are at.  I honestly prefer to go manual all the way. So i can adjust everything that i want, same thing applies for flashes.
> How dose that help me? it saves me LOTS of time in my work flow, i do less editing, because i deliver the colours that i want from the camera it self! though, am still at a point that i need to use RAW format.
> 
> Give it a shoot, it will be hard at the beginning. But believe me once you ace it. You will never relay on Auto white balance, or those white balance gadgets.



I don't think his camera does kelvin...

I use the expodisc and it is awesome! I also shoot raw though because you have to take a new wb every time the light changes. So if you are shooting outside this could be every 30 seconds!


----------

